

30 Days Of Sexism - ehamberg
http://www.kotaku.com.au/2013/04/30-days-of-sexism/

======
claudius
I don’t see how changing into a proper shirt is such a big deal – imagine
anyone making a film review only wearing boxers and no jeans whatsoever –
that’s roughly how much you reveal if you wear a ‘low cut’ shirt.

Nobody would expect to get away with making a film review in their underwear
without comments about putting on clothes. And if everybody did that, those
who actually put on ‘uncomfortable’ jeans would obviously be thanked.

And regarding these ‘marry me’ comments: Go to imgur and you will find plenty
of people identifying as female making exactly these comments any time an
interesting male picture comes up. Hardly sexist.

